# My first three kids!!! I'm a momma! *Pic Heavy!*



## threeweegoats (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been too busy taking care of them to snap any pictures, we have only had them with us for 2 weeks, but I do have several that I took at the petting zoo where they are from! The brown girl is "the boss", Scarlett. The white girl is "the baby", Ava. And last but not least my boy Bogart! As you can probably tell I decided to stick with an old Hollywood theme when naming these guys. They are completely unique in color and personality! Bogart and Ava are from the same mother and I believe Scarlett is only 2 days apart in age from the other two. It may be too early to tell, but I just noticed both girls have good looking (if not totally tiny!) teats, from looking at pictures I have seen of what you want them to look like, and I am hopeful we may get some kids and milk one day! I didn't even think to check the underside when picking them out so I am glad to see there appears to be no issues there, I will post pictures of that at another time to get your opinion!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww... pretty goaties!
They will certainly give you lots of love and entertainment! Goats are so funny to watch as you get to know their personalities


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I bet you will enjoy them very much! ::


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are amazing creatures, and I'm sure they will win your heart <3


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Irishowl76 (Mar 19, 2012)

They are all so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

awww... super cute, welcome to your new goat addiction


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new goats! They look like sweet and pretty goats and will be lots of fun!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Adorable, all of them! I love the tail-to-tail shot.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Just so cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

very sweet goats.


----------

